# Shoulda' had a co-signer...LOL



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to live in Texas and there used to be lots of herbs for sale at the Canton Flea Market....might be worth checking out.

Brenda


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, there are many that come set up for that weekend. There is also a really big one out off of Hwy. 64 towards Tyler.Thanks for the response.
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

LtlWilli said:


> Yes, there are many that come set up for that weekend. There is also a really big one out off of Hwy. 64 towards Tyler.Thanks for the response.
> Rick~LtlWilli


Hey LtiWilli how's fort hood holding up? Spent many miserable hot nights there
 Elvis was stationed there the same time i was only a pink cadillac would come and take him to a airconditioned home off base at night. Never seen any herbs on base that i remember.:scratch: Jack


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Jack,
Fort Hood is nowhere near here. I am about an hour east of Dallas. I have heard of it, though.


----------

